# 40hp yamaha acelaration problem



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Sounds like it's running rich.... :-?

Pull the spark plugs and check for carbon deposits or excess oil.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks! Brett. I will check them today.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I once had the cable sheath move when accelerated slowly. When I nailed it - it worked fine. Make sure the sheath is not moving at all.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Problem fix! New prop and adjusment of the speed cable. tested yesterday now it running full throttle. But i still think is something wrong with the control.


----------

